# Dogs in Abu Dhabi



## NewfGirl24

So I've searched the forum and I still have some questions about this. You guys have scared me to death about being arrested for something I'm not aware that I'm doing wrong.

I understand that this isn't the most dog friendly place in the world but that lots of people have dogs there and we are intending to bring our 2 large dogs with us (Golden Retriever and Newfoundland). I'm afraid that we're going to get stuck with an apartment and I'm concerned about where to walk them. What are the rules about where a dog can and cannot be? I've read that they aren't allowed on beaches or in public parks? Where in the world can I actually take them? Do they have to be muzzled when they go out or is it just recommended?

I'm well prepared to take them for early morning and late evening walks and whatever else we need to do to accommodate for the heat. I just don't want to break any laws or violate any social taboos.

For those who have shipped their large dogs from the US, about how much was the airline charge? Did you find a direct flight for the dogs or did they have to make connections?

I've also read from someone who did everything themselves in regards to relocating the dogs and said it wasn't bad at all, but for some reason lots of people seem to recommend hiring professionals. If it's really not too complicated I'd like to take care of it myself and save the expense. Has anyone here done this and have any advice?

Thanks!


----------



## Jynxgirl

Depending on where you live, could make it rough. People are scared of little dogs in my apartment area. I would suggest someone be here on this end to receive, as well as someone on that side to do that legwork. Expect delays, dont expect things to go smoothly. Have copies, and more copies of paperwork. Have the vet make an original and a duplicate, but an original duplicate the same. Have those overnighted to you. Some guy had a problem where he needed originals which were on the crate, but they wouldnt let him go to the crate holding area.  Just spend to get the originals second set of papers overnighted. 

Be prepared for $1500 to 1800 usa per dog if you do it. If you do it yourself, there is the paperwork and the e-durham card. Get the card from a local bank. Pets can only come one way. Cargo only. Can not come in as the luggage option. As well, check about the weight. I know airlines have to fly dogs over 100lbs as I have friends who take dogs to crufts (I am a saint person ) but ?? How they get around those rules that are in place ?? I think you will have to go thru a shipper to get the newf over, if you can. There are multiple shippers. For me to ship two cats, I originally got quoted 3500 to 3800 which I thought was durhams. It was not, it was us! So, with your weight/crate size (cargo is on size), I would say you are looking at prob around 5000$ if not a bit more. 

I searched high and low for direct flights. No options for me out of Texas. It will really depend out of which airports they fly. Good luck!


----------



## Jewelzez

Hello Newfgirl, Did you ever move with your newfoundland dog? I am thinking of moving to Dubai and have a newfoundland dog, and have the same concerns that you did. Thank you in advance for any information you can give.


----------

